# Just a little showring brag ;-)



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Just a little Brag ;-) On October 1st Cashmere took *VP1* yesterday under SV Judge/Kormeister Franz-Peter Knaul in the 9-12 month female class at *Prairie 
State Dog Club WDA show*. Working lines can win in the showring! Cashmere is out of our breeding and we couldn't be more Proud of her accomplishments with her owner Lindsay at Granville Shepherds :happyboogie: 

*VP1, UKC CH Cashmere vom Boeselager CGC, HIC*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations::happyboogie:


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's great news!! Congratz! You must post some pics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone  I'm sooo happy that Lindsay is doing sooo much with Cashmere and knowing the potential that Cashmere has  Here's her picture with her trophy. Sorry it took a bit, but I always have problems with photo bucket!!! OH, and the judge had nothing but nice things to say about Cashmere, not 1 bad fault on this girl


----------

